# Date-Object "um eins erhöhen!



## H2SO4 (28. Sep 2008)

Ich habe ein vll sehr einfachs Problem =)

Ein Date-Object soll um einen Tag erhöht werden. Wie stelle ich das an? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


```
Date naechsterTag;
Date datum = this.datumsauswahl.getDate();

//nächster Tag
//????
```


----------



## musiKk (28. Sep 2008)

24*60*60*1000 draufaddieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Sep 2008)

ich würde für sowas eher gregoriancalendar nehmen, date ist eh schon halb deprecated


----------



## shad0w (29. Sep 2008)

Ja, das draufaddieren geht leider nicht, denn ein Kalender-Tag hat nicht notwendigerweise 24 Stunden, sondern kann bei uns auch 23 Stunden oder 25 Stunden haben, nämlich zur Zeit des Sommerzeit/Winterzeit-Wechsels.

Es ist sogar so, dass eine Kalender-Minute nicht als 60 Sekunden definiert ist, denn es gibt Schaltsekunden.

Also ich glaube auch, du solltest GregorianCalendar benutzen.


----------



## 0001001 (29. Sep 2008)

```
private void foobar(java.util.Date aDate){
		GregorianCalendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
		cal.setTime(aDate);

		// a date++ :-)
		cal.add(Calendar.DATE, 1);
		aDate = cal.getTime();
	}
```


----------

